# Getting My Registrar License



## cattlecait (Jan 28, 2011)

I'm working on getting my ARBA registrar license and I had a couple questions before I send in my application. First, I'm supposed to list two judges for the examination, am I supposed to approach the judges and ask before I list them or are they asked by ARBA to do it after I submit the application? Also, I do plan on going back to Michigan next year and I'm more familiar with our judges there, should I hold off and do the examination with a judge that I'm comfortable with or would it not really matter?

Are there any ARBA judges or registrars on this forum?


----------



## Mea (Jan 28, 2011)

cattlecait said:
			
		

> I'm working on getting my ARBA registrar license and I had a couple questions before I send in my application. First, I'm supposed to list two judges for the examination, am I supposed to approach the judges and ask before I list them or are they asked by ARBA to do it after I submit the application? Also, I do plan on going back to Michigan next year and I'm more familiar with our judges there, should I hold off and do the examination with a judge that I'm comfortable with or would it not really matter?
> 
> Are there any ARBA judges or registrars on this forum?


Definately not either a judge or registrar. lol.   Just want to say Congratulations on going for Your registrar license.  That is a lot of work.

   I do not know the answer to Your question of listing two judges. Perhaps Your district Director might know.  Or could You call the ARBA office ?  Or a judge or registrar that you know ??

  If You feel more comfortable with the judges in Your 'home area'... and are in no particular hurry... why not wait ??

   Again... Congratulations.   ( it will be Good to have a registrar that Knows Harliquin rabbits ! )


----------



## cattlecait (Jan 29, 2011)

Do you have Harlies Mea?

I noticed in your signature that you have Palominos, my mom and siblings just got into them a year or so ago. My little brother's meat pen of Pals got Reserve Champion at our county fair last year, they lost to my cousin's pen of American Sables. They beat all the New Zealands and Cals!


----------



## Mea (Jan 29, 2011)

cattlecait said:
			
		

> Do you have Harlies Mea?
> 
> I noticed in your signature that you have Palominos, my mom and siblings just got into them a year or so ago. My little brother's meat pen of Pals got Reserve Champion at our county fair last year, they lost to my cousin's pen of American Sables. They beat all the New Zealands and Cals!


I do not have Harlies now.   Back in the late 1980s/early 1990s i did have some.  They can certainly fill up cage space as one tries to find the Buck/doe combination that gives the desired markings !      At that time... most of the judges in NY kept trying to place Harlies on "Type".   It was a frustrating time trying to get them to actually Look at the standard !    There were a few who Did try... but during their reasons for placement, almost always "type" was given as a reason !   Has it changed much ??

   I take a tiny bit of pride that one person that we assisted in getting Harlies back then....is Still raising and showing them .

  DH and i have only recently gotten back into our favorite breed...Palominos... after a 15 year hiatus.  We're retired and thought it might be fun to try it again.

  That is really neat that the Sables and Pals beat the NZs and Cals !!!


----------



## cattlecait (Jan 29, 2011)

We didn't ever have a ton of them, only maybe six does or so and three bucks. We started with two free rabbits, and wound up doing very well! It's funny how non-showable rabbits can churn out great marked ones.

As for showing on type, it depends on the judge. There's a few that get Harlies at almost every show that are pretty good, but they almost all comment as the card goes: good head, good ears, decent shoulders...that's why I'm becoming a judge. We pretty much give up on the whole class when the first thing the judge does is pose them up.


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Jan 30, 2011)

It is considered courteous to ask a judge ahead of time if you can put their name down as the examining judge.  Your choices should probably be judges you admire.  When making your choices for judges, consider what breeds they raise.  You better know a little something about their breeds because when you go to their barn for the oral test, you'll be tested on what they've got there.  

Tips from Allen Messick: 
- Don't request your application until you're already prepared to take the test (aka - you've already studied everything).
- Don't study the ARBA SOP.    It's long and boring.  lol Do study the ARBA Registrar Study Guide.
- Get more than the required amount of signatures of current, adult, ARBA members just in case anyone lets their membership lapse.
- Remember, you _only_ have to get 70% on your written to pass and no one but you and the executive secretary will know your score.
- After you pass your test and ask permission from judges to work under them at shows, ALWAYs get permission from the show secretary WELL BEFORE the show you want to work under a judge at.  
- And last, NEVER correct a judge that you're working with.  lol  You're the lowly applicant and they're doing your a favor.  

Did you go to Allen's Registrar's class at Rabbitcon at the ARBA Convention and show in MN last November?  If you email him, he'll send you an awesome study guide that is even better than his published ARBA Registrar's Study Guide.  

Good luck on your testing!


----------



## Carmin Rollenhagen (Dec 6, 2016)

I noticed the dates on this post are from 2011, but feel inspired to comment because I am beginning to work on my registrars items now. I'm amazed that this post was the first thread I saw when I opened the website today, lol.    I love attending the shows and have considered becoming a judge but feel that may be a bit much at this point.  Are there any "ultimate" resources for those of us just beginning to study?  I've been raising rabbits for many years, always trying to improve on what I have, aiming for the SOP.  Thanks for any input.


----------



## animalmom (Dec 6, 2016)

@Carmin Rollenhagen, I don't know anything about registrars and judges but if you are a member of ARBA they have information that is suppose to be helpful.


----------

